# Coolant leaking



## justwanttoride (Jan 17, 2011)

I changed my radiator fluid to engine ice now the coolant is leaking from from house that comes from somewhere down by the overflow tank any suggestions


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only 2 hoses down in that area that coolant flows through....1 is the lower radiator hose which is big, and the other is just the return line to the overflow bottle which is just a little small rubber hose. Which one is leaking? If its the lower rad hose try tightening the hose clamp...I've had some start to rust up and begin to let loose over time. If its the smaller hose to the overflow bottle then check that its on the nipple tight on the bottle, that the hose isn't dried out and cracked, and also that the little nipple that the hose slides over isn't cracked along the base....seen that happen too.


----------



## justwanttoride (Jan 17, 2011)

I found the leak it theres a small hose maybe an inch long coming from the bottom of the motor not far from the overflow tank got any suggestions to what this maybe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Carb over flow line. should have a 1 way valve in the end. but that would leak gas not coolent.


Only other hose down there near the bottle would the the bottle vent line. coolent could be backing up and pouring out the vent line.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Jon dont forget...theres also the water pump weep hole under there....has about an inch or so long piece of clear hose on it. 

If thats leaking your looking at tearing some stuff apart to fix it. Get us some pics if possible.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Forgot about that booger.


----------



## justwanttoride (Jan 17, 2011)

Well guys that's where it's leaking from Wat type damage am I looking at and what needs to be replaced!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

If its coming out of ur weep hole then its prolly jus the mechanical seal on the water pump. Nt a major problem but dont need to ride with it leaking cause it will eventually leak water into your oil. Seal is about 10 bucks from your dealer bt you will also need a stator cover gasket and a water pump gasket. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

dont forget to replace the oil seal behind the mech. seal those go bad right after the mech seal and oil will leak out the same hose so should do them both,like stated above stator cover gasket and water pump gasket,also when you get the mech. seal it comes with a new seal that goes in the back on the water pump impeller so change it also while you have it apart so its all fresh and new no issues.


----------



## justwanttoride (Jan 17, 2011)

So all this can be done just by removing the water pump


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

no you have to remove the water pump cover water pump and stator cover,the mech seal is located in the stator cover.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I figured that was a given. LMAO


----------

